# Finally, A Location For J-B Jr Switches...



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Up until today, my Johnny Bucket Jr switches were temporarily mounted(mickey mouse too) because I wasn't sure which type of switches to use, or where to put them. This is the location that I finally decided was the best. They are the stock Super Winch switches, but with the plastic box removed. 

<img src=http://img53.photobucket.com/albums/v162/WillieNunez/J-B_Switches_001.jpg>

<img src=http://img53.photobucket.com/albums/v162/WillieNunez/J-B_Switches_002.jpg>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Now that's a clean installation. Looks like it belongs....And it's expandable, if you ever wanted to add additional worklights you could introduce a switch right next to them. :thumbsup: Nice job Willie!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like a good place for them and looks like you still have room for more.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Willie
Looks like they would be easier to reach down there rather than on the upper left side of the dash like at the jb website. Do you find less interference with the steering wheel down there or was there some other reason? Once again nice job!


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

sixchows,
It's all a compromise. The best arrangement would be to somehow mount a couple of vertical momentary toggle switches whereby pushing forward would make the bucket go down and pulling back would make the bucket go up. And, the second switch used for dumping, by pushing the toggle forward, and scooping when pulled back.
Yes, the location that I chose for these rocker switches is IMO better than on the instrument panel. They're easy to reach, and your hand does not interfere with the steering wheel. And, there's plenty of space for mounting and for wiring. The switch on the left controls the lift and the right controls the dump. It works quite well. But, I'm going to need the downforce feature. It doesn't feel natural to operate without downforce.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Willie*

You are going to run out of room to add features to your machine. It reminds me of the gang of Hydraulic outlets I have had to add to my tractor to run my stump grinder that still has not come in at the dealer's. I do like the look of the three control levers on my right hand fender. The center one operates my clam bucket, the two outside ones run the rear ports.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I need a switch for remote headlights for when I have my snowblower attached and for a power outlet to run my sprayer. Now I know where I'm going to mount them.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

slipshod,
I guess what I should've said is that mine is all a compromise, and if I really wanted to solve the problem I would have a nice dedicated lawn mower plus a REAL tractor with hydraulics.
Actually, 2 tractors makes sense for me from the standpoint of not having to mess with changing implements on the same tractor. Three tractors might even be better, and I realize that there's plenty of people that go in that direction.
But, as you might have guessed, part of my mission is to have a hobby tractor that I can use for practicing my craftsmanship. And, I gotta tell you, some of the guys on the garden site inspired me to go on a rampage, and find out for myself exactly how much work one of these $2,300 GTH2548 Husqy tractors will do, AND how they hold up doing it. One of these days I'll have some photos of the work I'm doing.
At this point, I'm convinced that those guys that gave me a hard time, however experienced they might be, are very lacking in knowledge in many areas of the garden tractor spectrum. 
I'm looking forward to adapting a vertical linear actuator(get rid of the primary winch) on my J-B Jr 'cause as you know, it's kinda un-natural to work a bucket without downforce. I don't need a full-blown front-end loader, since my custom trailer allows me to drive up on it and load it with this small bucket. In fact, I might end up not needing to buy anything else, which will put me in position where my next tractor will be for the start of my collection. 
Thanks


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Willie*

I laughed a bit when I read your last post. Thinking back to the days when I first got married I had just a Murrey push mower, a circular saw, and a drill. Well 35 years later I have so many tools and machines, it makes one wonder where it will all end. The tractors, woodworking machines, trucks, and other sundry equipment has given me much joy. One of the side benefits is, my sons and friends also get into it, kind of like a social club of sorts. One of my criteria for obtaining equipment is deffinately not need. I make money with my stuff, but I think it is only so I can get more stuff. I love it all, new, used, unussual, antique, any brand, any color.


----------

